# Theivin *****



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

I use mostly bucket sets for ***** gaurded by 220 connibears, i use a fish based bait and pb covered marshmellows. The fish bait freezes and the ***** seem to lose interst in it. My question is: the ***** keep just reachin in and stealin the marshmellows without seting off the trap. What can i do to force them to have to enter the bucket? 
Thanks,
Jayden :beer: :beer:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Just a thought....might be a stupid one, but maybe try extending the trigger with some heavy gauge wire. You'll have to use a little creativeness, but make the trigger area larger and in a different shape to make it harder for the **** to stick its hand in there and steal from you. Chances are that the **** is in striking distance of the trap when his hand is in the bucket, so by making the trigger surface area larger you might get a few of the thieves. I guess it might work, i've never tried it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

make a box that is to long for them to be able to just reach in


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Right on Coyote buster


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> make a box that is to long for them to be able to just reach in


Yeah that sounds a little easier! :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you sure that it's ***** stealing the bait? Can you see tracks? When I have this problem it's usually because of mice and other small animals. Not sure how your trap is set but when I know ***** are stealing my bait I'll set the 220 so that the trigger and dog are on the bottom (upside down). You can also take a stick and lightly push the trigger so that there is some play in it. That way the **** wont feel any resistance and it wont take much to fire the trap.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw slots into the bucket then slip the springs into them it is a snug fit on most of my traps. It could be the small rodents? Some of the ***** ive caught have had one leg quite aways through the jaws and one not in the trap if you can imagine that, as if they were reachin for stuff. I ve had this stuff stolen too often to be small rodents. One time something grabbed the foil i had in the back of the trap played with it then left it in the water close to the set. This leads me once more to *****. I ve wondered about putting marshmellows on the trigger wires then bending the ends so they have to work on it. :huh: kinda like some beaver sets. I d like to make longer boxes or something but that would take a littl while and im cramped with school and homework. If the fish bait wouldnt freeze theyd have to enter all the way to get the goods because it cant be grabbed and pulled out.
In these locations i havent been able to see tracks because of leaves and grass etc covering the ground.
Thanks


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

i was also thinking of something to complicate getting the bait out. Any ideas?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

You can drill a couple of small holes very close together in the top of the bucket towards the back and run some 14 gauge wire through them. Take a whole fish like smelt or sunfish and run the wire through the eye sockets and twist the wire closed with a pliers and your bait will be hanging from the top of the bucket.. This way your bait will be off the bottom of the bucket so small unwanted critters cant steal it and the bait will still be visable and the **** will have to work it pretty hard to get the fish off of the wire. You can also sprinkle salt on the fish to help prevent the fish from freezing.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Could be weasel stealing your bait?


----------

